# DOS domain autologon



## JSpringer (Jan 7, 2003)

Hello,

I'm in need of some help with a DOS MSNET logon issue. I have the DOS MSNET client connecting to a Win2K server share, but MSNET is asking for domain authentication, I'm wondering if it's possible to pass authentication through without user involvement?



Thanks!


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

What is a DOS MSNET client?? I know that you can script a logon to a domain with a username and password or you can make a registry entry on the PC if it were an Windows session.


----------



## JSpringer (Jan 7, 2003)

MSNET is Microsofts networking client for DOS. I have no os (no hard drives even) so everything needs to be done through dos/scripts. Trying to find info on dos networking isn't the easiest.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Check this out...might give you what you need for a DOS login. I thought NT had a way of making a login script in the OS. Just found it in the Network Client Administrator.


----------

